# Solved: Baldurs Gate



## jumbo 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Greeting's,

I have just been going through some Cupboards and found an Old Game I purchased a few Years ago " Baldur's Gate "...... does Anyone know if it can still be played on Windows Vista 64 ...????? .

Cheers,

Jumbo 1 :up:.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Until someone responds otherwise, I'd say give it a try. I'd try compatability mode of course.


----------



## neofan3 (Jan 8, 2007)

Read this and see if it's useful to you:

http://forums.pocketplane.net/index.php?topic=25779.0


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

jumbo 1 said:


> Greeting's,
> 
> I have just been going through some Cupboards and found an Old Game I purchased a few Years ago " Baldur's Gate "...... does Anyone know if it can still be played on Windows Vista 64 ...????? .
> 
> ...


Yes it can. You'll need to patch it and run it in compatibility mode for XP service pack 2, but it will work.


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

It ran first time for me when I was trying out windows 7. Didnt need compatibility mode or anything.
Also, works first time in xp.
Amazingly good game for its day!
James


----------

